# Anyone spray WD40 on the underside of their trucks?



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I know fluid film is the thing to use, but anyone use WD40? How flammable is that stuff in terms of getting it on the exhaust pipes?


----------



## marcd97 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have used it I found it would wear off quick


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

While it will do the job for a short time, there are far better and less expensive products that are designed for that job. Fluid film, Krown, Rust Check etc...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I used transmission fluid.

Not on purpose.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

oldmankent;1407708 said:


> I know fluid film is the thing to use, but anyone use WD40? How flammable is that stuff in terms of getting it on the exhaust pipes?


You would be aboot as well off to piss on it.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

theholycow;1407757 said:


> I used transmission fluid.
> 
> Not on purpose.


Lol been there too hahaha


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

I use PB Blaster. Little more oil in it than WD40 and seems to stick around longer


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheap way to undercoat your truck , bar & chain oil . A gallon will do two trucks , with an undercoating gun !


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Amsoil makes a product called "heavy duty metal protector" It's just like WD40 when it comes to protecting electrical but dries to a wax like film. I never thought about undercoating my truck with it but I do spray the inside of my bed under the bedliner with it. Keeps it from rubbing on the paint!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Fluid Film for me. WD-40 is to thin, and would require 2 to 3 times the amount of applications to do the job of 1 coating of Fluid Film.


----------



## rock18201 (May 30, 2008)

just so we are clear here. FLUID FILM & WD-40 are not even close to the same thing. They are two different chemicals all together. They both have differnt properties, Go with the Fluid film you will not be disappointed.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

rock18201;1409874 said:


> just so we are clear here. FLUID FILM & WD-40 are not even close to the same thing. They are two different chemicals all together. They both have differnt properties, Go with the Fluid film you will not be disappointed.


Absolutely agree. Fluid film 100%


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

oneoldsap;1407836 said:


> Cheap way to undercoat your truck , bar & chain oil . A gallon will do two trucks , with an undercoating gun !


Just curious when you say undercoating gun, is that different than a air/ paint spray gun? Different tip size maybe...?


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

We have been using Rhomar products the last few years. All truck frames get coated with armour seal, and all moving parts and sander parts get coated with the lubra seal. I have been very happy so far with their product.

http://www.rhomar.com/products/armour-seal/


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Fluid film


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

NickT;1409965 said:


> Just curious when you say undercoating gun, is that different than a air/ paint spray gun? Different tip size maybe...?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREMIUM-UND..._Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr&hash=item1c1fdf579d


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

No , undercoating guns aren't like paint sprayers . all the ones I've seen ( I used to sell them ) draw right out of whatever bulk container you are using , from gallon jugs to 55 Gal. drums . They work on the syphon system . You can buy them at autobody supply stores , maybe even parts stores too .


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

WD 40 doesnt do the job, it actually seems to evaporate. Use the professional undercoating rustproofing material and you cant go wrong


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I will say this...I sprayed Fluid Film on the moving parts of one of my plows today and one of my trucks to do a test run (got the test run free from the sponsor on here just shot him an message and he sent me a small can)...and when I sprayed it I was amazed. It does not comapre to WD-40 in any way shape or form. It almost looked like a glue sticking to the areas I spayed so I am assuming that it will hold up pretty well. Now that we are expecting our first plowable snow of the season finally here in Chicago, I will be able test out the product.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

*Wd-40*

WD-40 is good for two things , drying electrical wires and connections , and gathering dirt ! People have misused it so much that they actually list it as a lubricant on the label now , didn't originally ! . WD stands for "water displacing" and the 40 comes from the success of the 40th formulation they tried . It's only lubrication properties come from the fact that it's a liquid , whick is one step better than bone dry .


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

oneoldsap;1410536 said:


> WD-40 is good for two things , drying electrical wires and connections , and gathering dirt ! People have misused it so much that they actually list it as a lubricant on the label now , didn't originally ! . WD stands for "water displacing" and the 40 comes from the success of the 40th formulation they tried . It's only lubrication properties come from the fact that it's a liquid , whick is one step better than bone dry .


Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I used some brake cleaner for the first time the other day, not that stuff whisks away and drys fast.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Brake cleaner is very effective, but be careful not to burn it:
http://www.brewracingframes.com/id75.htm
BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Penguin plower (Dec 24, 2010)

cretebaby;1407762 said:


> You would be aboot as well off to piss on it.


I took your advice but am afraid I made a real mess of myself. :realmad:


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Are we talking about "pissing in the wind?" Face it, nobody is using WD40. Many better options.
Thread closed!


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

theholycow;1411468 said:


> Brake cleaner is very effective, but be careful not to burn it:
> http://www.brewracingframes.com/id75.htm
> BE CAREFUL!


Thanks for the info, I always thought the heat part was due to explosions but need to make sure I'm loosening any stuck bolts while using it.


----------



## Penguin plower (Dec 24, 2010)

[Quote:
Originally Posted by cretebaby

```
You would be aboot as well off to piss on it.
```
I took your advice but am afraid I made a real mess of myself.

QUOTE=blowerman;1411522]

```
Are we talking about "pissing in the wind?" Face it, nobody is using WD40. Many better options.
Thread closed![/QUOTE]
```
Lighten up, have you ever tried pissing the underside of a truck laying on your backside? 
Oh, and I use Fluid Film.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

blowerman;1411522 said:


> Are we talking about "pissing in the wind?" Face it, nobody is using WD40. Many better options.
> Thread closed!







...and yes, WD40 is awful. It almost seemed like it *causes* rust when I used to try to use it as a lubricant.


----------

